# Question regarding HO 1/4 mile dragstrip?????



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I have to pick your brains abit.

I am in the process of wanting to build a scale ho 1/4 mile dragstrip.....

What I need to know is how many feet is an ho 1/4 mile dragstrip from starting line to finish line?

I know I need to scale it down from actual 1/4 mile feet to ho feet but am not sure of the conversion??????

Can anyone help me out?????

I have a bunch of Tomy straights to build a 1/4 mile ho track with but not sure how long to build it to make it an actual 1/4 mile in ho......

Any help from you ho drag racing Gurus would be appreciated!!!!!!

Thanks again!!!!

Wayne


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

wayne,
27'6" = 1/4 mile


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you assuming 1/64 scale on that 27 feet 6 inch length?

If so are you including a shutdown area in that length?

I am getting 20.625 feet for 1320 feet in 1/64 scale.....plus whatever shutdown area you need.....


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I also see some manufactures of HO drag strips specing 20' 8'' for their strips so they must think these cars are 1/69 scale....


TJets are supposed to be smaller like 1/75 or so ....their track would be shorter....


Mine is 25 feet with shutdown room and a pillow.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I would think 20 feet 8 inches is PRETTY CLOSE to 20.625 feet!
Are we starting the scale argument here too.

I'm pretty shure that 20'8" is the standard for H.O. drag stips, If there is a question regarding this, maybe you could check out H.O.D.R.A.

Breath in / Breath out...........


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Guys!

Thanks for all the help!

I was basing my calculations for an Ho 1/4 mile drag strip off of 1/64 scale also.

Just wanted to see what all of you recommended......

I figure at 20.6' plus a shut down area, that I could get away with 25' total like one of you posted above as to the length of your own track.....

I'm not looking to get a serious drag track set up but something to tinker with on my own with a few friends at our leisure.....

I'm surprised by this board actually.

I go to the Richfield Quality Inn slot show twice a year and see thousands of people there into the hobby but yet I don't see very many locals posting on this board in my area.

I put up a post awhile back looking for individuals to race with in the cleveland, Ohio area with very little response.

I would have to figure with as many people going to the slot show in Richfield that there would have to be some slot clubs or individuals local to me?????

I guess I just haven't found them yet?????

Anyhow, thanks for all the help guys!

I appreciate it!

I will keep racing and tinkering on my own until I find others locally to share this hobby with!

Wayne


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

Wayne,
I grew up in the suburban Cleveland area and presently reside in Sandusky. I have been going to Brads show since the first one at the old school house in Aurora...does anyone alse remember that show?
I occasionally stop at Futuretronics in Lorain and check what new goodies Wayne has in stock. I did the 1/32 thing (NINCO) for awhile but it was too easy to drop $ on 45$ cars, and the space consideration for 1/32 was a drawback. 
I've a 4 lane Tomy layout. If you ever want to race tjets email me and we can get together.
Ray Vacca


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I too grew up in this area,
Temperance Mi. Just north of Toledo. I know a guy in Toledo that is REALLY into the drag stuff.
E-mail me at [email protected]
I'll pass along the info.

smalltime


----------



## TVasi (Dec 31, 2005)

BRPHO,

I too am in the process of building a HO Dragstrip. I have contacted Steve at www.drhoe.net for the specs of his track. They have come up with a basement friendly dimension of 17' 6" starting line to finish. I have purchased a track from Brad's Tracks. It is a CNC routed PVC track. Just came in the mail this week. Looks great and can't wait to get it set up......... Any questions drop me a line.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey guys!

Again Thank you for all the helpful advice and knowledge!

It is truely appreciated!!!!!!

I appreciate the offers of getting together and racing also!

I may have to look a few of you up to do so down the road......

I was looking to find a few people local into slots around my neighborhood to do some week day racing with after work possibly around the Cleveland Hopkins airport area?????

The weekends seemed to be filled with family obligations lately it seems.

I have been into slots for most of my life, HO and 1/32 and run mainly box stock ho cars currently.

I sold off all my 1/32 recently due to the cost.

Ho is more affordable to me and I can fit more track in a given area......

Anyhow,

Thanks again to all who responded!

I really do appreciate it!

Wayne


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I rememeber some information a while back from Jeff Stillwell (Homer) about his plastic AFX sectional drag strip. He said he had problems with the warping of the straight sections from the factory and found his cars hopping in this set up. Might want to consider routing the strip or having someone build you one if you want it done right. Also, be prepared to cough up some cash for the timing system and tree. If you're crafty you may be able to build your own start tree, but most software available for scale drag racing is pretty pricey if want all the features related to 1:1 drag racing.

-Scott V


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Now this looks interesting...  -From the DRHOE web site.










:thumbsup:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

*1/4 mile strip for sale*

If anyone here is interested, I have a HODRA- legal scale 1/4 mile O-gauge dragstrip for sale complete with 2 Parma drag controllers and Trakmate timing system just taking up space in my basement. I bought it a couple years ago and we lost our venue and had to pull it down. I'd take $200 US for it. Let me know. Rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## frank1463 (Sep 22, 2006)

sidecar 
can you tell me more about the drag strip ive been looking for one thanks frank


----------



## dirtracer (Oct 21, 2007)

just wondering if you still had the drag strip?


----------

